# Please post pics of your hive stands!!



## tylerhorseman (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi I am thinking of building a hive stand on here im thinking of holding 4 hives. If every one could please post their pictures of what they have got or made id greatly appreciate it. I can weld or make it out of wood money and materials isn't a problem really. cant wait to see what shows up


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

here are my stands. i really like them and they were really cheap. i go to home depot and scope out the culled lumber bin all the time. on many ocasions i will find a 16 foot weather treated 2x6 where only the very end is warped. everything in the cull bin is 70% off. the legs came from a deck that i tore down for a neighbor last year. all in all the stand cost me $7. the posts sit on brick pavers that were laying around the house.

























and heres is a stand that is not in use

http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee381/dputt88/20140722_075659_zpsreniv3dg.jpg


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some of my stands. For my brood stock, I put 3 hives on the 12 footers and 4 hives on the 16 footers. Leaves room between the hives to sit supers or brood boxes when you are working them. They are made from 2 inch used well casing.


















Nucs are placed on blue, plastic, tubs that are free from area farmers. They get mineral feed in them. They are strong enough for a deep and a super, but, would not be strong enough for a double hive with supers on it. They are free.









cchoganjr


----------



## printerman (Apr 17, 2014)

They not the prettiest thing as they are made out of scrap that I had laying around, but they are sturdy and functional. I spaced the two inside cross pieces so that frames could be set between them during inspections.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine are a variation on the Charlie B. ant-resistant stands. I use U pipe supports instead of T supports. The white cups have grease in them to block ants.

If you go this way, the pipe ends should go to below the frost line and rest on a stone or concrete block, or be set in concrete, so they don't sink deeper in the ground.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I use 2x6's and concrete blocks. I have also used landscaping timbers in place of the 2x6's, and the timbers seem less apt to warp and sag.


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

I borrowed this design from some place on the internet. kudos to them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Used pressure treated 4X4's on asphalt.


----------



## tylerhorseman (Jun 30, 2014)

THANKS everyone cant wait to see more


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Used pressure treated 4X4's on asphalt.


Is that your bee yard? No wonder you didn't submit that pic on the "Show us your apiary" thread.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is a pic of one of my double nucs I had just setup.
I live in a hilly area & the pallets and block are easy to come by.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't have a pic handy but, it's hard to beat two concrete blocks and two 4x4s. you can put four hives on it by using a 8ft 4x4s. They are quick, easy, relatively cheap, and easy to move if needed and will last for years.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Here are our hive stands. The wood is 2x10 for the most part. We live at just under 7700' elevation and don't have a problem with ants, but do have bears, hence the electric fencing. While a single stand for four hives is easier to build, separate stands allow for easier access around each hive while working, moving boxes, etc.  I used the black concrete blocks simply because I had a bunch of them left over from another project so they were free and will now support a hive with several thousand pounds of honey.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Phoebee said:


> Mine are a variation on the Charlie B. ant-resistant stands. The white cups have grease in them to block ants. set in concrete so they don't sink deeper in the ground.


I dont have a picture of mine either but very similar to what is shown here. I made out of 4x4 and 2x4 green wood and I have an oil pan underneath for blocking the ants. Also set into the ground with cement but I have added two big 3" eyelets into the cement to be able to lock up the hives if need be. I also set the frames 18 3/8" apart to hold a frame if working that stand.

@Phobee....I really like that PVC barrier you have......wished I'd have thought of that b4 using the oil pan.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Santa, credit BeeSource member Charlie B. for that. He's been widely imitated. I actually found an example on YouTube before I found it here. Mine are slightly different, split so they can be removed for cleaning and re-greasing. The grade of grease matters ... some formulations are too runny. Mine have EP moly grease in them because I had it on hand, but I think the word was you need a proper axel grease.

It works, except if you leave a cable or rope dangling from the platform, or blades of grass, etc., the ants take the bypass.

I'm using the same strategy on hummingbird feeders. We have some Ant Can'ts that you're supposed to put water and detergent in, but if you invert them and use grease, they don't need refilling.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is what I use. 4x4 posts buried in the ground with a 2x4 frame and 2x6 decking on them. They are 8' long, so I can get 5 hives on each stand if needed.


----------



## tylerhorseman (Jun 30, 2014)

this is to the people who use the 2x6's on the 4x4 or 6x6's do you have any problem or worry about them blowing over in a storm? or do you ratchet strap them down???


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

I think i put my 4x4 in the ground 3", may have used concrete too.
Wednesday the 22nd we had some strong straight line winds, i expected to see my 4 deep hive on the ground but no. my stand by the house, two double nucs lost their outer covers. fortunately my bees make a lot of Propolis.


Gary


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

My 4x4's are 2' in the ground. I do strap my hives to the stands.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

1" Painted PVC. Held up the front of a Mercury Marquis and is very stable; even with a tall hive. Tested in the sunlight, and it has not gotten brittle. They were designed by Beekeeper's Corner (Kevin Inglin). http://www.bkcorner.org/


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's what I use. Takes a few min to cut out all the parts from 2x4's but extremely strong. They are set up till each of the 4 sides of the hive are directly supported by a 2x4 member below. All angles are a 22.5 deg cut and makes putting it together a snap. I can ratchet strap them down with ease as they have plenty of area to go around them. Easy to get level from side to side and front to back just takes a few moments to get it done correctly. Can be scaled up to fit many more hives than two. I've made one to fit 10 nuc's with ease before as well as one for 5 hives.


----------



## tylerhorseman (Jun 30, 2014)

Bee Whisperer said:


> 1" Painted PVC. Held up the front of a Mercury Marquis and is very stable; even with a tall hive. Tested in the sunlight, and it has not gotten brittle. They were designed by Beekeeper's Corner (Kevin Inglin). http://www.bkcorner.org/
> 
> View attachment 12659
> 
> ...


I really like that nice and clean!! they hold up good right?? id hate to go out and see a collapsed hive toppled over on the ground. I made up a couple this weekend 4x4 legs with 2x4 and 2x6's where the hive sits going to put them on as soon as my new feeders get here so I only have to bother them once


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

tylerhorseman;

Yes they hold up very well. Stable and strong. Never had an issue, and I have at least ten made up. Tried them for a while now with absolutely no issues. No waving in the wind, and holding heavy hives.


----------



## Bee C Hive Stands (May 25, 2016)

Interesting thread, wondering if anyone has any updates to add. Threads almost 2 yrs old but I'll just throw it out there.
Thanks.


----------

